# Neep help reviewing a puppy's pedigree...



## WascoGSD (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, hope all is well, I am hoping to read your opinions about a puppies pedigree. Any comments/criticisms is welcomed. Thanks. 

Here is the sire

SG Jalk vom St-Michaels-Berg - German Shepherd Dog

Here is the dame

Connie Von Blacksmith-Land - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You may get a bit more help if you add what YOU are looking for in a GSD. Plus your background, experience, and plans for a new puppy/dog.

Did you check out 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tles-abbreviations-how-read-gsd-pedigree.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Does this breeder have a site you can refer us to go look at? The ethics, breeder goals, training/experience, BREEDER puppy agreement/warranty, etc. should all be easy to find and look at.


----------

